# Client Eight window Seaview Build up



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I have the pleasure of doing a build-up for a client of the new Moebius Eight Window Seaview.

This is a static build,per the client witha medium Gray for the upper hull and White for the lower hull, keel, etc..It's what the client wants.

As I take great pride in all my work, I am building this(as alll my work), as if it were for me.

Ok, The client requested the Limber holes be opened up..Which I have done, then I attached the bow to the stern.

Currently I am removing all seam lines from the hull and will post more Pix when I have something of interest to show.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

:wave: "Returned favor" time: I found Tamiya's rattlecan "USAF Neutral Grey" to be an excellent shade for the upper hull.
Many thanks again for tipping me off to Tamiya "Mica Silver" for the Moebius Jupiter II! :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Seaview said:


> :wave: "Returned favor" time: I found Tamiya's rattlecan "USAF Neutral Grey" to be an excellent shade for the upper hull.
> Many thanks again for tipping me off to Tamiya "Mica Silver" for the Moebius Jupiter II! :thumbsup:


 
Thank you very much indeed my Friend!
And your very welcome!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

rock on,MR Han.......


----------



## Sonett (Jul 21, 2003)

Looking good there Mark!


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Seaview said:


> :wave: "Returned favor" time: I found Tamiya's rattlecan "USAF Neutral Grey" to be an excellent shade for the upper hull.
> Many thanks again for tipping me off to Tamiya "Mica Silver" for the Moebius Jupiter II! :thumbsup:


And for the lower hull......?


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Off to a good start, I'm sure it will be a beauty when your done Mark. You've got the knack for building many great things.

I did a similar paint job on my 4-window, using Tamiya paints. (It was he first rattle-can paint job I had done in almost 20 years!) I used a Darker grey on the top, and a light grey on the bottom, and kind of "faded" them together to give a "shark" look to the build. I was pleased, although that's another one of those "shake up the traditionalists" things!! LOL.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Thank you very much indeed Gentlemen! I sncerely appreciate your kind words.
It goes a looooong way.

Update..
Removing those dreadful seam lines. 

Here it is after filling, priming, sanding ..etc...

I have also custom mixed a shade of grey for the upper hull which I will Airbrush when I am sastified with the Filling, Sanding, Priming, sanding...etc!!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Thank you very much indeed Gentlemen! I sncerely appreciate your kind words.
> It goes a looooong way.
> 
> Update..
> ...


*FSP! FSP! Repeat after me! FSP! FSP!*


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

UPDATE!

The final medium Grey has been mixed and airbrushed to the upper hull.
I have eliminated all the seam lines on the upper and lower hull, and have installed the completed Observation Nose.

I have also filled in the holes for the kit supplied stand(per the client).


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

*Now that's what I call a SMOOTHIE!*

:thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

So far, so beautiful! While the sub fairly begs for lighting, your client will really love this display model even without it! :thumbsup:


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

Looking Great Mark...


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

fxshop said:


> Looking Great Mark...


what he said.....


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

Looking really good, I can never get tired of that 8-window proportion and symmetry. Its like 'Mondrian' geometry - its so beautifully perfected... Fox


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

OMG where'd you find such a nifty paint stand? Looks like a multi-use tool. I want one. Seriously, very nice job. You have one very lucky client.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Looking FANTASTIC as always Mark!:thumbsup: guess you will have one happy client...wish it was me.

Remember to give me a yell if you ever make it to Chiller again,
My Email: [email protected]

Jim (and the lovely Judy says hi:wave


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Thank you very much indeed gentlemen for the kind words...It's really appreciated!

Yes it will be hard to let this "baby" go, But the client will hopefully love it.

Need to finish her up..more pics to come.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Update...

Currently going over the whole boat..Making sure it is something I would love.

Still spot sanding areas...working on the sail.

Pix to follow!


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Update...
> 
> Currently going over the whole boat..Making sure it is something I would love.
> 
> ...


Question, I am building this kit now as well with lights. What is the easiest way for me to mask the sail windows and observation windows so I can fix seams, and paint without ruining the glass


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

jaws62666 said:


> Question, I am building this kit now as well with lights. What is the easiest way for me to mask the sail windows and observation windows so I can fix seams, and paint without ruining the glass


I'll field that question; the "sail windows" are actually "deadlights", which are like "skylights" that allow light in, but don't allow light out. Paint the 2 sail halves in primer and then your final coat, install the clear parts, paint them black from the inside, and then cement to sail halves together, but leaving the top of the conning tower off until you put your electronics into position. Incidentaly, I assembled the sail as the very last step.
As for the main viewport, only cement the clear windows into position after the two forward hull havles have been cemented together, puttied, sanded to perfection, primered and painted the final coat, but before installing the lower front /observation lounge section.
Mine is looking great, but I'm still working on the ballast Tank vent painting (no, I didn't bother to dremel them out). :wave:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Seaview said:


> I'll field that question; the "sail windows" are actually "deadlights", which are like "skylights" that allow light in, but don't allow light out. Paint the 2 sail halves in primer and then your final coat, install the clear parts, paint them black from the inside, and then cement to sail halves together, but leaving the top of the conning tower off until you put your electronics into position. Incidentaly, I assembled the sail as the very last step.
> As for the main viewport, only cement the clear windows into position after the two forward hull havles have been cemented together, puttied, sanded to perfection, primered and painted the final coat, but before installing the lower front /observation lounge section.
> Mine is looking great, but I'm still working on the ballast Tank vent painting (no, I didn't bother to dremel them out). :wave:


were you able to get rid of the seams from the conning tower and front while the windows were attached


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

What Seaview explains is sound advice.

For this build, and almost every build I do, I paint the model in sections.

The biggest seam is that seperation from the bow to the stern, I understand why Moebius did that, it has to fit in the box, but it takes a lot of work to get rid of the seam. 

Then I pre painted the boat before installing the interior and Windows. Then cemented the clear parts, then installing the observation nose interior.
So the model was painted before I put the interior in.

After, I spot prime and sand every other seam. Which is what I am doing now.

Masking the windows, VERY CAREFULLY, I proceed to eliminate the rest of the seams, under the boat.
The sail was again Painted prior to being built, then again sanding priming etc..

After I am happy with the Sanding, the Model will be Airbrushed again, feathering in where I have to.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Captain Han Solo said:


> What Seaview explains is sound advice.
> 
> For this build, and almost every build I do, I paint the model in sections.
> 
> ...


Thanks to both you and Seaview for the help. This is a really great kit, and my first real attempt at lighting. Any hints on securing the lighting so it doesnt fall out. epoxy can be a pain to work with sometimes. I heard about a liquid electrical tape, but i dont know if that would secure the lighting inside the kit


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Update!

OK...here you can see I have removed the seam lines from the lower Hull/keel. I will be painting the final color after I prime again..

Also test fitting the sail...I also filled in the mounting for the kit supplied Stands...


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

One trick I've used (probably read about it on this site) is, after laying down masking tape over the windows, brush Future around the edges of the masking tape. Not so much that you loosen the tape but enough so it will fill in any small gaps between the tape and the plastic as often happens with curved surfaces. The Future will block any paint from infiltrating under the tape edge. Any residue can easily be removed with 70% isopropyl alcohol or you can just seal with another coat of Future over the top of it.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Update!

Finished removing the ugly seams from Seaview's Keel..Started airbrushing the white(per the client)...

I have also attached the sail at this time..a little clean up on the sail is required(I am not happy yet)then the sail will be completed..


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Nice work,my friend.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

That looks really nice! I can't help thinking how nice it woudl look lit up though! Oh well, you are giving the client what he wants not what you'd want so I understand.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I used Tamiya USAF Light Grey for the underside, but really prefer how the white looks underneath yours.
Therefore, I'm gonna re-paint mine white. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Wow, this is looking absolutely gorgeous. Almost makes we want to buy one and build it! But, alas, storage space rears its ugly head!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Again, Many thanks Gentlemen!

Seaview, I have to say it does indeed look good with the white lower hull!!

She's just about ready to sail to her new home..More pics to come!


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Have to say, that stbd side shot on the railing above, if I didn't know better, I'd have sworn it was a beauty shot of the 17' in David Merriman's yard after restoration. Not that I have anything against the way the 8' was painted after it was modified to the FS version (well, I do actually - I hate that paint scheme), I think the original classic gray over ultra light gray used on all the other miniatures is beautiful. Another beautiful build, Captain, and another pleasure to watch. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Again I thank you Gentelemen sincerely.

Update!

Client built finished! Here she is before I pack her up and send her to her new Home.

Hopefully the client will enjoy Seaview as Much as I did building her.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Beautifull! Anyone would be glad to own her and I'm sure your customer will be pleased! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

You've outdone yourself,my friend.


----------



## oshkosh619 (Feb 24, 2009)

Spectacular build! I truly envy your customer!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

oshkosh619 said:


> Spectacular build! I truly envy your customer!


Many Thanks Sir!!

Also check your PM Box!

Regards!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

starseeker said:


> Have to say, that stbd side shot on the railing above, if I didn't know better, I'd have sworn it was a beauty shot of the 17' in David Merriman's yard after restoration. Not that I have anything against the way the 8' was painted after it was modified to the FS version (well, I do actually - I hate that paint scheme), I think the original classic gray over ultra light gray used on all the other miniatures is beautiful. Another beautiful build, Captain, and another pleasure to watch. Thanks for sharing!


Thank you, thank you very much indeed my friend!


----------



## megabot11 (Aug 3, 2008)

Wonderful job on this build. I can see a lotta love went into this one, Now I can only imagine what your own build will look like. :thumbsup:


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

What a sensational finish, wow! Fox


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

:thumbsup: MAGNIFICENT! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks for all the kind words Guys, she was indeed a real pleasure to build!!

Here is a link to my new Facebook page..It isn't much yet, but stop by and say hello!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Third-Models/251549648289041


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

A very nice clean build, thanks for sharing your work


----------

